# Winged Square Bowls



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you to Mr. Tanner for a great class on turning square bowls. Here are the 2 I made in the class. Both are poplar and do not have a finish on them yet.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, like the top one best. Nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I am impressed....confused..but impressed...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very good, John. I love doing these, though I call them knuckle busters . These are very well done.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow eye candy for sure!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice! I bet that sounded like a helicopter when it was turning!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

